# Mahler's Kindertotenlieder



## Oliver (Feb 14, 2012)

I can't find a thread about this piece. Which recordings of this are the best? I only have Bernstein w/ Thomas Hampson.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

All of Mahler's song cycles have been well-served on disc but my favourites are, for female and male voice with orchestra respectively:

















Also, a piano version with male voice:


----------



## Steatopygous (Jul 5, 2015)

What marvellous songs they are. I've just been listening to Das Lied von der Erde (the old Klemperer version, magnificent) and now, prompted by you, I will play Kindertotenlieder. Thanks. 
I have:
Anne Sofie von Otter mezzo
Christa Ludwig mezzo
Heinrich Rehkemper bar
Hermann Prey bar
Janet Baker mezzo
Jenny Tourel mezzo
Kathleen Ferrier cont
Kirsten Flagstad sop
Marilyn Horne mezzo
Teddy Tahu-Rhodes bass-bar
Don't ask me to nominate a favourite.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Out of the dozens of versions I have, I eventually always go back to Fischer-Dieskau (Berliner,Boehm, DG).


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Kindertotenlieder was one of the works that proved to be my gateway into Mahler's music. Its echoes are found in the Fifth and Sixth symphonies, in addition to the quote at the end of the Ninth.

Many singers, male and female, have served it well. In addition to the ones mentioned above, I found Jessye Norman's rendition with Seiji Ozawa and the Boston Symphony fine. The only rendition I found anathema was Ludwig's with Karajan, but I find Karajan usually ruins Mahler.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Ferrier with Bruno Walter (HMV) is a must hear, as is Janet Baker! I'm a stern advocate that Kindertotenlieder should be sung by a female, preferably a contralto!

/ptr


----------



## Steatopygous (Jul 5, 2015)

ptr said:


> Ferrier with Bruno Walter (HMV) is a must hear, as is Janet Baker! I'm a stern advocate that Kindertotenlieder should be sung by a female, preferably a contralto!
> 
> /ptr


You've just picked out my favourites too.


----------



## SteveSherman (Jan 9, 2014)

ptr said:


> I'm a stern advocate that Kindertotenlieder should be sung by a female, preferably a contralto!


I'm only prevented from agreeing by Fischer-Dieskau. (The same applies to Das Lied von der Erde.)


----------

